# Lothsdale investments Ltd taken over my debt from Mbna



## tiler58 (24 Mar 2010)

I recieved a letter from this company telling me that MBNA had transferred my debt of just over 2000 euro to them. They have advised me to contact them immediately and say:

"Lothsdale used the court system to recover this debt,which, if used will add the legal costs incurred to your balance. To avoid the legal process, it is very much in your interest to contact the undersigned immediately on reciept of this letter, to discuss your circumstances and arrive at a mutually acceptable method of payment over a given period of time."

I am confused as to the meaning of this. Could they already have been through a legal proceeding without my being informed? Prior to the debt being transferred to this company I had made every attempt to deal with MBNA but found their methods unscrupulous and misleading to say the least. When I ran up the debt I was self employed but have since found myself unemployed and struggling for the past two years. Despite my best efforts I now find myself facing possible court proceedings over this debt and would appreciate any advice that can be given.

Thanks in advance for any advice.
T


----------

